# Molto Bello! Ferrari Ad Watch



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Turn it up to 11!- For the F1 fans you'll love it...  :thumbsup: 

http://jalopnik.com/cars/clips/molto-bello-ferrari-ad-watch-246427.php


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I saw this last light posted to planet of speed,
AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

(silly grin on face). How can you not love that?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

How can ya not love that.....



coach


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

F***IN' GREAT! 
Especially at 11, Mamma mia !


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Great...now I need to wipe off my keyboard...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love the hang time shot, and the tire scuffin' the jersey barrier. I feel like goin' out and gettin' a ticket for wreckless driving.


----------



## 13013comstock (Nov 25, 2006)

That rules! You can't watch it just once.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh man to see that in Hi Def and in 5.1 would be nice.

There are a lot of scenery ideas in that clip the barriers for instance.


Now if you'll excuse me I have to go watch it another 100 times.


----------

